
Female Tattoo Artists Are Taking on the Industry - JaneKCall
https://hightouch.co/how-female-artists-are-taking-on-the-tattoo-industry/
======
t0mmyb0y
As one that was part of this industry for several decades I can say there was
never a bias against female artists. Traditionally there were very few. The
first appointment only shop in the US was female owned.

